# Articles of Association, Lost



## beta2 (4 Aug 2009)

Hi

I just went down to the bank to open an account for my new Limited company, when there I was asked for my Memorandum + Articles documents.

I don't recall receiving these from the CRO, I did get my certificate of Incorporation though. Should I have received back a copy from the CRO? I do remember filling in the Memorandum of Association and signing it in front of my solititor when I applied for incorporation, but I have no further docs.

Do I need to ask CRO for a new copy of this?

Cheers

B2


----------



## RonanC (4 Aug 2009)

You should have kept a copy for yourself. 

You can request a copy from the CRO or from companies such as vision-net or solocheck. You must pay for this service.


----------



## simplyjoe (4 Aug 2009)

You can purchase a copy directly from CRO - online, Visit CRO.ie


----------



## oopsbuddy (5 Aug 2009)

Whoever incorporated the company for you should have given you at least one spare copy (bound?) plus a few other bits and pieces, unless you did it yourself cheaply? If the latter, did you not keep a copy of everything you sent in to the CRO? The CRO will only send you a Cert of Inc when they have registered the company; the Mem & Arts which they "have" are just copies of what was sent to them. As others have said above, you can request a copy online for €2.50, so have a credit card or debit card ready and request it to be e-mailed to you.


----------



## KDA man (5 Aug 2009)

go to www.cro.ie

click on search company
enter your name
click on company submissions
find
articles of assoc
then buy.

It will cost 3-4 euro

Tony
www.kdaaccountants.ie


----------



## beta2 (5 Aug 2009)

Cheers for the advice

Yea I did it on the cheap!! 

I do have a copy of the Memorandum + Articles, however it doesn't have the solicitors signature, which I guess is the important part?

I logged into the CRO website as suggested, but the Memorandum and articles was not scanned so I can't purchase it.

The bit I don't get is that AIB are requesting the original document, but seeing as that is lodged with CRO how can I give them anything other than a photocopy.

Thanks

B2


----------



## DB74 (6 Aug 2009)

I stand to be corrected here but the Memo & Articles of Assoc are not signed by a solicitor - the form A1 must be signed by a Commissioner for Oaths.

The only people who must sign are the original shareholders and their signatures must be witnessed so unless you got your solicitor to witness the signatures then ...

I would also get onto the CRO and kick up blue murder as to why your Memo & Arts have not yet been scanned


----------



## RonanC (6 Aug 2009)

DB74 said:


> I stand to be corrected here but the Memo & Articles of Assoc are not signed by a solicitor - the form A1 must be signed by a Commissioner for Oaths.


 
A Solicitor, or a Peace Commissioner or a Notary Public can also sign the A1




DB74 said:


> I would also get onto the CRO and kick up blue murder as to why your Memo & Arts have not yet been scanned


 
Why would you kick up blue murder?


----------



## beta2 (14 Aug 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for your posts.

Turns out there is a 7 week back log on scanning documents, but a very helpful person in the cro managed to get it done in a few days, then I went to their office and got a copy of it, they then stamp and sign it which is exactly what the bank is looking for. €14.50

Cheers

B2


----------



## MandaC (15 Aug 2009)

There is always a backlog in scanning documents in CRO - though I do not recall it being 14 weeks.  Must be to do with their move.  

If you are stuck for something, there is always more than one helpful person who will dig it out and give you a hand with it.  Has happened to me numerous times where Solicitors want to see documents scanned as part of due dilligence and a receipt wont suffice.


----------



## oopsbuddy (25 Aug 2009)

beta2 said:


> Cheers for the advice
> 
> Yea I did it on the cheap!!
> 
> ...



I know this is water under the bridge now for B2, but often the bank staff will not realise that it is only the Cert of Incorporation which can be shown as an original, and that the Mem & Arts will only ever be a copy of what was filed. When you explain this to them, they usually understand enough to let it go.


----------

